# Wifi / Myfi



## kimmy747 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi. We have a place in the Mijas area and regularly visit Spain. At the moment we are using our uk mobiles on 3G for the internet but it's slow......

Does anyone have any advise as to how to purchase a Myfi type system that essentially acts as a router. They have them here in the uk but we have been told by O2 that this will not work in Spain. 

Can I buy a system outright and from where. And can I buy a SIM card for it.... I don't particularly want to rent a system. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Kimmy.
I take it you have an NIE, if so buy a sim from the likes of Hits Mobile (use Vodafone network) & assuming your phones are unlocked you should get about 6mg down there.
Laptop ?, bring a dongle with you for the same.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

VFR said:


> Hi Kimmy.
> I take it you have an NIE, if so buy a sim from the likes of Hits Mobile (use Vodafone network) & assuming your phones are unlocked you should get about 6mg down there.
> Laptop ?, bring a dongle with you for the same.


I do not think one needs an NIE to buy a Sim Card, but they do need ID, so an original UK passport in this instance (as that is the only legal ID for a Brit in Spain).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> I do not think one needs an NIE to buy a Sim Card, but they do need ID, so an original UK passport in this instance (as that is the only legal ID for a Brit in Spain).


But, as he's got a place here, he certainly WILL have an NIE - so he could use either.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> But, as he's got a place here, he certainly WILL have an NIE - so he could use either.


But as we know an NIE, is not an ID for any purpose. So he will need his original Passport, his only legal ID


----------



## villamarre (Oct 19, 2012)

Orange do a mifi router and with 3G we get 12MB,you can buy unlocked devices on Ebay and amazon and use your sim card in it with data bundles from your supplier in UK,alternatively carrfour do a data tarriff as do lots of other spanish mobiles companies on pre pay so no contract to worry about


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> But as we know an NIE, is not an ID for any purpose. So he will need his original Passport, his only legal ID


No one was talking about ID (apart from you).


I have been told my Movistar that they don't require ID in the true sense - NIE is sufficient.

However, I would always be prepared and take both.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> No one was talking about ID (apart from you).
> 
> 
> I have been told my Movistar that they don't require ID in the true sense - NIE is sufficient.
> ...


I guess that is* both* your legal ID and NIE

I know some people like the person you quote at Movistar, they too would probably accept a used bus ticket as ID.

But as you like


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Be aware that 3G internet in Spain is far more expensive than in the UK and download volumes are very restricted.


----------



## villamarre (Oct 19, 2012)

orange have 4G plus 30GB per month€29.95 which i think is cheap


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

villamarre said:


> orange have 4G plus 30GB per month€29.95 which i think is cheap


Yes - that does seem good.


----------

